# Advice needed please.



## dasmith

Hi guys, can anyone recommend a professional detailing Co in North Yorkshire?
I've got a brand new car which didn't arrive in the best of condition, and the dealer has said i can have it detailed and send them the invoice.
I've looked into Reep, which i think associate themselves with Swissvax, but are there other that could be recommended too?

Thanks in advance, and mods please move to correct forum if this is in the wrong one.


----------

